

Tell HN: Elon Musks donates $1 million for Tesla museum - ibrad

Since HN has probably marked the oatmeal as a banned domain, I thought it would still be something the community would want to read[1].<p>Matthew Inman wrote a review about owning a Model S recently. He thought it was only fair for Elon Musk to be a contributer to the museum he raised money for to honor Nikola Tesla.<p>[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;theoatmeal.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;musk_tesla_museum
======
hartator
More explanation:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19073535/one_problem.png](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/19073535/one_problem.png)

------
zwiteof
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7741170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7741170)

------
slackpad
Should be "Elon Musk" (not plural) up there in the title.

